

MupenLaunch released, a N64 Emulator front end for OS X - sjtrny

MupenLaunch has been released. It's a free and open source front end for the Mupen64Plus emulator on OS X.<p>http://code.google.com/p/mupenlaunch/<p>http://sjtrny.com/mupenlaunch/<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
======
kkowalczyk
It would help if you build a better product page, especially screenshots. It's
easier to get people to download and try your software if you show them how it
looks like and "sell" them on it via a proper copy on the web page.

~~~
sjtrny
Thanks, working on getting some screenshots up.

------
kkowalczyk
Also, I noticed that there is no source code in the source repository (a few
.xib and .png files but not source).

~~~
sjtrny
Well spotted. Apparently I had Cornerstone.app misconfigured to not commit sub
dirs.

